# AP Facebook moms who school



## DharmaDisciple (Feb 7, 2002)

I am looking to make a few friends who I can Facebook who are attached parents and send their kids to school. We no longer homeschool and I find all the homeschool threads on facebook make me feel very sad and guilty. I would love to connect with moms who school, to share about our AP lives and children who we love very much.

I have a 11 year old daughter and a 7 year old son. I live in the UK but want to make friends from anywhere x

Anyone interested?


----------



## anjsmama (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine aren't old enough (3 yo and 7 mo) but I do know that I am simply not cut out for homeschool. My kids would not benefit from being with their completely driven over the edge Mom everyday through their school years, kwim? When the time comes, I will send them to school.


----------



## Sweetmama26 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey can I join? My son goes to preschool and I AP. I only chose to school out of necessessity and the fact that I'm a single parent and the only person making an income in the house as I don't live with my Partner and it's just me and my son, I feel kind of guilty but what can you do, you have to do what's best for everyone.


----------

